# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Nha Trang giá rẻ

## maithanh

*TOUR DU LỊCH HÈ NHA TRANG 2013: NHA TRANG BIỂN GỌI*

Giá vé:  *1.550.000 VNĐ*
Thời gian:  3 ngày 2 đêm
Phương tiện:  Ô tô
Khách sạn: 2 sao_Chùm tour du lịch hè Nha Trang 2013: Nha Trang biển gọi. Tour du lich he Nha Trang 2013 Bien goi Tour Nha Trang gia re tron goi Tour Nha Trang 3 ngay 2 dem o to Chuong trinh tour Nha Trang gia re nhat_*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – TP. BIỂN NHA TRANG05H30: XE VÀ HƯỚNG DẪN VIÊN DU LỊCH BẾN NGHÉ SẼ ĐÓN KHÁCH TẠI ĐIỂM HẸN, KHỞI HÀNH ĐI NHA TRANG TRONG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH HÈ NHA TRANG 2013: NHA TRANG BIỂN GỌI*

07h00: Quý khách dừng chân dừng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng Bún Bò Ngọc Dung. 
11h30: Đoàn tham quan đến Tp. Phan Thiết dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. quý khách vừa thưởng thức bữa trưa vừa chiêm ngắm biển đẹp Phan Thiết. 
16h00: Đến Thành Phố Biển xinh đẹp Nha Trang, đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng tại khách sạn Olympic đạt chuẩn 03 sao. Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn.
17h30: Quý đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng, tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm trên những chiếc xe đạp đôi thật xinh xắn và lãng mạn bên cạnh người thân – đồng nghiệp hoặc thưởng thức đặc sản Kem bốn mùa.

*NGÀY 02: TẮM LẶN BIỂN XANH BÃI DÀI – CITY TOUR – VINPEARLLAND – GALA*

07h00: Dùng điểm tâm buffet tại khách sạn.
08h00: Khởi hành khám phá và tắm lặn biển xanh Bãi Dài.
08h30: Đến KDL Bãi Dài, đoàn làm thủ tục nhận ghế – lều. 
*- Chương trình 01:*
Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành di chuyển xuống Cảng Phú Quý, lên tàu khởi hành đến với Khu Du Lịch VINPEARLLAND. Quý khách tự do khám phá Vinpearlland với những trò chơi đầy vui nhộn và thú vị như: Tàu hải Tặc, Tàu Lượn Siêu tốc, xe điện đụng, ngôi nhà của bé,Games house, máng Trượt cảm giác mạnh,… đặc biệt với phòng chiếu phim 4D đặc sắc và mới lạ khi xem sẽ tạo cho quý khách cảm giác như mình chính là nhân vật đang hành động trong bộ phim, đồng thời quý khách có thể khám phá Thủy Cung Vinpearl với đủ các loại cá khác nhau được nôi dưỡng vào bảo tồn tại đảo Vinpearl.
17h30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng khu ẩm thực Vinpearl Food.
18h40: Đoàn di chuyển vào TT Nhạc Nước Vinpearlland cùng tham dự chương trình “ Nhạc Nước” đặc sắc, mới lạ, hoành tráng và đầy ánh sáng,…sẽ tạo cho quý khách một sự bất ngờ thú vị.
20h00: Trở về đất liền bằng hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới ( 3,2km).
*- Chương trình 02:*
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
CHÙA LONG SƠN ( Chùa Phật Trắng) tọa lạc dưới chân núi Trại Thủy, đây là ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Quý khách sẽ nghe HDV Việt Du thuyết minh về quá trình hình thành và tồn tại của Ngôi chùa Cổ Long Sơn.
THÁP BÀ PONAGAR với dáng vẻ độc đáo và kiến trúc tinh xảo của dân tộc Chăm thời xưa, quý du khách sẽ được khám phá và nghe những bài hát dân tộc với những tiếng kèn, tiếng trống và cách ăn mặc truyền thống của người chăm.
KDL KHOÁNG BÙN THÁP BÀ Tại đây, quý khách có thể thư giãn với chương trình “ Ôn Tuyền Thủy Liệu Pháp” truyền thống, bùn khoáng có tác dụng làm mịn da, giảm các bệnh về hệ thần kinh, ngoài da, phong thấp, đổ mồ hôi tay chân,…(tự túc).
17h30: Dùng bữa tối với đặc sản Nem Nướng Ninh Hòa. tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm. nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP.HCM*

07h00: Đoàn trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón đưa đi dùng điểm tâm, sau đó đi tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học Nha Trang. Tiếp tục, Đoàn đến Bãi Dài (một bãi biển đẹp, cát trắng, mịn, nông và sạch, dài hơn 9km, nằm trên cung đường mới ven biển dài hơn 20km, nối bán đảo Cam Ranh với Tp. Nha Trang). Tại đây, Đoàn sẽ tự do vui chơi tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon (chi phí tự túc).
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
Đoàn tập trung lên xe khởi hành về lại Tp.HCM, dọc đường ghé Phan Rang (Ninh thuận) thưởng thức nước mật nho (miễn phí) & mua đặc sản (nho tươi, tỏi…).
17h30: Đến Tp.HCM, xe đưa Đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc Tour du lịch hè Nha Trang 2013: Nha Trang biển gọi. Chia tay, hẹn gặp lại lần sau.

*Đăng ký, thanh toán:*
- Quý khách đặt vé qua điện thoại hoặc tại website Du lịch Bến Nghé, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách miễn phí.
- Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh tóan 40%, số tiền còn lại thanh toán sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi.



*==> Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Bến Nghé
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: (84-8) 35.144.132 – Fax: (84-8) 35.144.089 
Hotline: 0919 100 864 – 0907 939 534 - 098 7735 071 
Website: http://dulichbennghe.vn*

----------

